

Show HN: Dates for Good – help nonprofits by going on a date - spressto
http://www.datesforgood.com

======
gt565k
This webpage is not available

~~~
spressto
Hi there - can you elaborate on the issue you're running into? The website is
[http://www.datesforgood.com](http://www.datesforgood.com). Thanks for
checking it out!

~~~
gt565k
I get redirected to
[https://www.projectfixup.com/datesforgood/](https://www.projectfixup.com/datesforgood/)

and it says it's not available? Idk...

Might be the firewall though

